# Partition information from Verizon DE



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Im wondering if someone with a Verizon Developer Edition could help me out. I need some information from a working phone to resurrect my borked one. The phone should be on the latest 2.2 firmware.

Specifically I need someone to run a command in a terminal emulator then post the resulting file somewhere for me to look at. The command is:

dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 of=/sdcard/MOTO_X_JTAG_BETA_200MB.bin

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

If anyone is running the T-Mobile leak I could use the output from the command above. Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------

